

Landing Page Design: Visualizing the High Cost of Credit Card Debt - azrap
https://www.readyforzero.com/cost-of-credit-card-debt/
Well designed Interactive Infographic/ landing page that let's you visualize how much your credit card debt is costing you, then prompts you to do something about it.
======
cmaxwell
In chrome it does some weird resizing/layout changing thing while scrolling
around the coffee part.

